

Show HN: Bid with Bitcoin to write whatever you want on my web page - jbaudanza
http://btcbutton.com

======
Ellipsis753
Just tried to place a message. Selling Bitcoins... I figured that there's
probably a market with the visitors. It's a pity that these messages will
likely all be ads... (Like my own.)

~~~
prlambert
oh ya, whatcha selling?

~~~
Ellipsis753
I generally sell at 15% above MtGox price. We could either trade in cash face-
to-face if you're near Brighton in the UK or otherwise Paypal or Bank transfer
also works. If you're interested email me at Shanee753@gmail.com. :)

------
mpotter
Clever! Reminds me of Million Dollar Homepage:
[http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com](http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com)

~~~
damon_c
I have a spot on there but someone hijacked my domain when I let it expire. I
guess I should deal with that eventually...

~~~
Splendor
Hijacked? [http://verysmartbrothas.com/images/Do-not-think-it-
means.jpe...](http://verysmartbrothas.com/images/Do-not-think-it-means.jpeg)

------
ryanthejuggler
Reminds me of
[http://www.displayofwealth.com/](http://www.displayofwealth.com/)

~~~
pit
That's hilarious. It's time to cut out the act of consumption and skip right
to destroying goods as a show of power:

> "In the potlatch, the host in effect challenged a guest chieftain to exceed
> him in his 'power' to give away or to destroy goods. If the guest did not
> return 100 percent on the gifts received and destroy even more wealth in a
> bigger and better bonfire, he and his people lost face and so his 'power'
> was diminished."

\-- Wikipedia (Potlatch)

------
jbaudanza
All the proceeds are going towards wishbone.org. It's a great non-profit that
helps low-income high school students attends after-school and summer
programs.

------
tocomment
What if instead of going to charity, the bitcoins went to the visitors of the
page?

That way it could be self perpetuating?

~~~
mcherm
Or half to charity and half to the page visitors. Then it keeps going AND does
some good in the world.

------
jere
"Internal Server Error" on the /queue page.

That would actually be a pretty funny message to leave.

~~~
jbaudanza
Ok i think i fixed it now.. thanks!

------
simplify
Looks like the scammers are already showing up:
[http://i.imgur.com/5vz9Kew.png](http://i.imgur.com/5vz9Kew.png)

Edit: added a screenshot of the actual homepage

~~~
jbaudanza
Yeah.. that's a bummer. Trying to take money from a charity :/ I haven't seen
any payments to that address yet.

------
tocomment
How did you code up the handling of payments? Was this easy to make?

~~~
jbaudanza
It's pretty simple. I generated a bunch of public/private keypairs. I kept the
private keys offline and I hand out public addresses when people add a
message.

Then I poll blockchain.info for payments.

~~~
jbaudanza
also, the source is on github.
[https://github.com/jbaudanza/singleservingbitcoin](https://github.com/jbaudanza/singleservingbitcoin)

~~~
tocomment
Which part is generating the keypairs? Is it bitcoin specific?

I'm curious how it's done. I'm thinking to code up something where people can
have a small amount of bitcoins donated to every URL they visit. If it ever
caught one if could be a way to fund content instead of ads.

~~~
jbaudanza
Look at the Rakefile under `task :generate_keypairs`. It's using the bitcoin-
ruby gem

------
rhc2104
Does the transaction have to be confirmed?

I bid .03BTC, and got on the queue in a few minutes. I added .011BTC, and the
amount hasn't incremented in 15 minutes.

~~~
jbaudanza
Looks like i'm over the rate limit for the blockchain api. working on a fix

~~~
rhc2104
Thanks for letting me know. Feel free to take like 3 hours to push out the
fix. :-P

~~~
jbaudanza
I'm donating some more to your message to knock off the scammer :)

------
tocomment
Cool idea! I get an internal server error when I go here:
[http://btcbutton.com/queue](http://btcbutton.com/queue)

~~~
jbaudanza
Yeah, encoding issues :/ working on it

------
aresant
Ok.

<$1.00 in BTC for Hacker News front page exposure.

Bit.

~~~
jbaudanza
I've gotten 1,052 unique hits in the past 1 hour.

~~~
nvk
Meh, sent a few extra while ago and the site stopped updating.

[https://blockchain.info/address/1HxzuTBUD9iEqgiFB4Mkpbo6RLJQ...](https://blockchain.info/address/1HxzuTBUD9iEqgiFB4Mkpbo6RLJQDHrhbu)

~~~
jbaudanza
I've had to slow down the polling so i don't overload the blockchain.info api.
Bids should be showing up though. Email me at jon@jonb.org if it isn't

------
nvk
Gave you a few mBTC from Coinkite :)

~~~
jbaudanza
Thanks!

~~~
nvk
Sent few more, the website is not checking the Blockchain fast enough. :P

------
sktrdie
worst idea ever?

~~~
jbaudanza
haha.. well I guess I have nowhere to go but up then.

~~~
thoughtpalette
Reminds me of the $1 for a pixel site awhile ago, except the proceeds are
charitable.

How are you going to manage content? Keep highest payer up until someone bids
higher? or is it time-box based?

~~~
jbaudanza
Your content stays up for 1 hour, or until someone outbids you.

